# where are the dang fish



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

my boat has been outta commission for 3 weeks and i have been surf fishing every sunday and thursday. i went out past the fire station on via de luna 2 weeks ago and caught a 38 inch red and then last sunday i went to pickens and walked out to the pass on foot with all my supplies, fished for three hours only got 3 skate and then a ton of bristleworms, grossest looking creature ive caught out here. then i went back to via de luna yesterday and did not catch a friggin thing again..we had cut bluefish, squid, shrimp and jigs..NOTHING...it was fun because atleast i wasnt working...cant wait to get my boat back this sunday! wooooooottt


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

I feel your pain! Over the last 5 weeks of surf fishing (getting out at least 2-3 times per week) I have caught 9 catfish, 1 blue fish, and 1 large cownose ray. I've been skunked so many times I can't keep count. Anybody know if this is normal for this time of the year? I keep hearing about how the pompano, reds, whiting, and trout are all supposed to be out in crazy numbers right now, but I haven't seen a single one.


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

i agree this year i keep waiting for the bite but, i got 1 pompano thursday in that se wind. my freezer is usually full by now and i would be giving pounds of fish to my neighbors. i have been in the INSHORE reports and the specks ,reds and white trout are in the river a plenty, i am still hoping for more cold weather to cool those rivers down and that should run the fish due south.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Weather and water is just too warm. I was thinking about going tomorrow morning but IMO it wont be worth it. 2nd winter now in a row with unusually warm weather.

Supposed to get some cold weather early next week so lets see what happens.


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

This is my first fall/winter in Florida. How is the fishing once it cools down? What's typically running? And how "cold" does the weather really need to be before we start seeing fish again?


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

the fish are at the bridges guys. white trout blues reds and sheephead, just gotta get out into the deep water.


----------



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

well im down to fish any thursday or sunday, you guys just let me know, ill meet up with ya and hopefully we can put our heads together and catch some dang fish.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

im supposed to be in a boat on 3mb saturday afternoon


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

+1 on the warm weather phenom, for now anyway.
My Dad would always say, "wait a while, it will change."


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Its been off and on for me... been going to Pickens twice a week for the past 3 weeks. The first time got 4 blues, the second time got 3 bull reds...then nothing.... I just recently got another red out there. Still had 4-5 trips with no luck at all. The time that I got 3 reds it was COLD! Going to head out again next week and see what I can get...


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

ADMIN* said:


> dunno if its because of the warmer weather but don't even waste your time on the surf.
> 
> its gotta be due to either overfishing or perhaps the oil spill. because i have friends up and down the southeast coasts who are tearing up the fish on the surf.



Don't know where y'all have been fishing but the pompano and whiting bite in Navarre has been very good for the past couple weeks......


----------

